
The new Silicon Valley hype machine: AngelList - jedwhite
http://scobleizer.com/2011/02/25/the-new-silicon-valley-hype-machine-angellist/
======
asanwal
Interestingly, 2 companies which are similar'ish to AngelList got funding this
past week, Lendio and CapLinked. CapLinked is by some former PayPal guys and
backed by Dave McClure and Peter Thiel.

Wonder if there is a need/room for multiple such platforms in this space?

------
fedd
is it really new? i tried to enlist to this list almost a year ago

or was it pivoted somehow?..

